# Chester 949 Turret Mill, Good Buy?



## Deema (Feb 29, 2020)

Being absolutely new to this forum, firstly I’d like to apologise if I’ve posted this in the wrong section.
I’ve just bought a Chester 949 Turret mill! It was a bit of whim purchase as these things go. I’d bought a brazing harth from a really nice chap who’d reached the age where the physical effort to continue his metal work hobby was now proving too much for him. Whilst collecting the harth and sharing a cup of coffee we started chatting about what he had made and I admired his Turret mill that had pride of place in the middle of his workshop. He said he had bought it from a university that had used it for a specific experiment and that he had had it for a number of years and looked after it. It appeared to be immaculate, well looked after, no rust, dings or obvious billy do‘s on the beds. Anyway, he said he was looking to sell it to a good home and I seemed a nice chap would I be interested in it. We agreed a price and I collected it a couple of days ago. Now, I don’t know anything about turret Mills, other than Bridgefords are highly desirable mills and have a highly versatile design. This is a clone machine, I appreciate. Looking on line I can’t find any information about this model.....which may be a bad omen that not many were sold / very unpopular.

So, after a long ramble, and please be brutally honest, I’d rather know, have a bought a lemon, or a really nice machine?

He was very generous and threw in everything he had that was specific to the mill, there is all sorts, vice, rotary table, indexing head and a system to covert it into a horizontal milling machine to name a few of the bits. Some things I just haven't a clue what they are! Id like advise on what some bits are when I can work out how to up load photos.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 29, 2020)

Pictures!  Sounds like you did well 
billy-do's-  I like that, must be a UK-ism
-Mark


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 29, 2020)

I have a Bridgeport clone.   I have never found the slightest detail of any significance that is different.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 29, 2020)

Oh my gosh, we so need to see some pictures.
Sounds like OneHellaVa score!



Deema said:


> Being absolutely new to this forum, firstly I’d like to apologise if I’ve posted this in the wrong section.
> I’ve just bought a Chester 949 Turret mill! It was a bit of whim purchase as these things go. I’d bought a brazing harth from a really nice chap who’d reached the age where the physical effort to continue his metal work hobby was now proving too much for him. Whilst collecting the harth and sharing a cup of coffee we started chatting about what he had made and I admired his Turret mill that had pride of place in the middle of his workshop. He said he had bought it from a university that had used it for a specific experiment and that he had had it for a number of years and looked after it. It appeared to be immaculate, well looked after, no rust, dings or obvious billy do‘s on the beds. Anyway, he said he was looking to sell it to a good home and I seemed a nice chap would I be interested in it. We agreed a price and I collected it a couple of days ago. Now, I don’t know anything about turret Mills, other than Bridgefords are highly desirable mills and have a highly versatile design. This is a clone machine, I appreciate. Looking on line I can’t find any information about this model.....which may be a bad omen that not many were sold / very unpopular.
> 
> So, after a long ramble, and please be brutally honest, I’d rather know, have a bought a lemon, or a really nice machine?
> ...


----------



## Deema (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks for all of your kind replies. I’m sooooo frustrated right now, since buying the mill and dropping it into the workshop I haven’t had a chance to get out to it with other commitments.
Anyway, I have a couple of what are probably lame queries, that I’d appreciate some help with.
1. what’s the best way to clean out the suds tank? The tank appears to be incorporated into the base casting with almost zero access!! Last night I did sneak out and lift one of the two tiny grates to look what was in it.....,brown horrid stuff! So, I don’t want to pump it out with the suds pump and have ordered a siphon pump, however access is so bad I can’t think of a way of cleaning out any residue or chips / swarf that will remain. How do you guys do it?

2. Im ordering the lubricants to maintain it properly. I’m based in the UK and one that’s sort of specified is a W10 spindle oil......Yep that’s the entire description of what’s required. It goes into the head. The only stuff I seem to be able to track down comes in 20 litre buckets......anyone know of a good source for 1litre?

3. Finally the Machine came with the slotting head or E head. It looks to be virtually brand new and the chap said he only ever used it once. Anyone know what lubricants will be required for this? I’m guessing something will be required for the worm gear?

I promise to get some photos once I get a workshop pass issued!


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 7, 2020)

Some kind of nerve coming on this forum telling us about this 'potentially' awesome machine and no photos.   You're killing us here..........


----------



## talvare (Mar 7, 2020)

Well, Chester has quite the selection of milling machines and it appears that they are still in business, so I would think that they should be able to supply you with a manual or what ever information you need for your mill.









						Chester Machine Tools - Milling Machines
					

We are market leading Milling Machine suppliers and our comprehensive range covers industrial, manufacturing and educational applications.




					www.chestermachinetools.com
				




Ted


----------



## Deema (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks Ted, I’d already contacted Chester Tools, they dont sell the model any more, but did try to help. They believed there would be an emptying plug (which I can’t find) in the base somewhere to empty the sump. They said for the spindle I could use 10W30 motor oil. I’m not sure about using motor oil and would prefer to find some proper spindle oil. what are your thoughts?
Anyway, I finally yesterday got sometime to play with my new toy.
I cleaned out the sump using the small access panel on the back. That is one job I’d not like to do again. Has anyone come up with a beat solution to allow the use of an external tank and keep the sump dry? After about 5 hours I finally got to the point where I could see the original yellow paint inside the sump! You couldn’t eat your dinner off it, but for me it’s clean enough! What came out can best described as congealed gravey!
i took the sump pump impeller apart and gave that a good clean too.
The wiring needs some attention, and I’m going to redo most if it. A VFD has been moUnited inside to convert it to single phase and its a bit if a birds nest.
I’ve clocked the length of the table, it’s an extra long table and for about 80% of the length of the table there is no deviation. The last say 20%, the end opposite the drive with the fixed handle the clock ramped up slowly to give 6 microns lift. This was consistent measured on different parts of the table. If I unlocked the other axes, and repeated the same measurement I got at the same point 10 microns.
Checking a fixed point in the Saddle, the Saddle moves 5 microns at the corresponding point of table movement.
Checking a fixed point in the actual knee, it moves 2 or 3 microns At the corresponding point of table movement.

Is this worth trying to correct, and if so, am I right in assuming it’s the gribs that need tightening, If not what else could it be.

i promise to get some photos up tomorrow so you can see what it looks like.

thanks for all your help
John


----------



## talvare (Mar 11, 2020)

John,
I'm a little confused by the term "suds tank", but you refer to a sump in the machine base, so I'm assuming that is the reservoir for coolant/cutting fluid. If that is the case, I wouldn't use motor oil. Use a proper cutting oil/coolant product. There are many available from various machinery suppliers. I personally don't use any flood coolant on my BP mill just because for my hobby purposes it just isn't necessary. In terms of other lubricants for the mill, I use Mobil Vactra 2 for way oil and Mobil DTE 26 oil for the spindle cup oilers.

Ted


----------



## Deema (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi Ted,
I’m not certain sometimes what to call things.  However, your right for me the suds tank is the tank built into the base of the machine that holds the coolant. I really appreciate your view on flood coolant, the machine is for hobby use. If I don’t need flood coolant that would be a blessing. I had visions of being drenched in the stuff!
Again my bad explanation and grasp of English about the intended use of Motor oil, I’ve edited my original post so it now I hope makes more sense. I’ve been trying to find a good source for the lubricant used in the spindle cups so that I don’t have to buy a drum of It. Chester machine tools had suggested motor oil, which is where that came from, sorry to have given the wrong impression that I was planning in using it as a coolant. Anyway. I will have a look for a small pot of what you use. I’ve purchased the same way oil that you use, that’s sticky stuff!
The machine came with a copy of the manual but it’s very vague on the spindle cup lubricant to be used.


----------



## Deema (Mar 11, 2020)

OK, I’m going to try and post a photo......not of the whole machine initially just the saddle slideway (hope that’s what it’s called) if it works out I will take some more pictures of the whole machine. I’ve removed the bellows to have a look and see what condition they are in. The scrapping doesn't to me look to have any wear.


----------



## Deema (Mar 11, 2020)

So, here’s a couple of photos of the machine, which is just plonked down while I clean it and check it over. I haven’t yet attached the slotting head onto the machine.


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2020)

Wow! 
It is in fantastic shape!!!!

Congratulations.
-brino


----------



## Gaffer (May 26, 2020)

Yep, she's a beaut! Well done sir.


----------



## Aukai (May 26, 2020)

That is double wow impressive!!!


----------



## FOMOGO (May 26, 2020)

For your first machine, I'd say you hit the jackpot. The only thing that would make it better, is if you tell us you paid 200 pounds for it. I think you should probably pull off all those power feeds and use it manually for a while so you know how good you have it. Cheers Mike


----------



## Chipper5783 (May 26, 2020)

Clean the coolant ("suds") tank well - my method is a wet dry shop vac, then soapy water - perhaps rinse a couple times.  The vac will look very nasty (easily cleaned up) and the machine will look great.  My suggestion is that you don't bother running flood coolant - there are a number of other options.  I have two coolant fitted lathes and coolant on my small mill - which I have either never used, or not in many, many years - due to the mess and there being other good options.  My knee mill (turret mill), very similar in size to your Chester - never was set up with coolant.

My CNC mill is well set up to manage flood coolant (full enclosure, proper drain angles and seams are sealed) and it is wonderful to have the flood and no mess.

Very nice looking machine.  Do give us a photo shop tour.  It looks like you do a lot of wood working.


----------



## Deema (May 27, 2020)

Thanks guys, I’ve been playing with the mill a bit. Very happy bunny. The gribd have never been adjusted and neither has the back lash in the nuts. The adjuster screws were still painted up. Now adjusted, seems to be very accurate.

I have two things I’d appreciate your views on. Firstly I’d like to add a DRO. Being new to this, would it be beneficial to have 3 axis, and if so, would you add a scale to the knee or the quill as the third axis. From reading around there seems to be three pickup technologies, tradition glass, magnetic and inductive slides. Any reason to choose one in particular? The range of prices seems phenomenal! Any DROs to avoid / go for? I’m based in the UK.

Finally whats the best coolant option other than flood coolant which I have on the mill?


----------



## Mike_Mac (May 27, 2020)

Hello Deema, I am in a similar position to you, maybe we can help each other with the learning. My recent acquisition of a Bridgeport which I could not refuse, when I actually bought a surface grinder. has given me a steep learning curve. Small quantities of machine oils are available from:
Graham Wharton, Lube Finder, https://www.lubefinder.com , Tel (UK) : 0800 955 0922

Personally, for the machining I want to do, I don't think the the use of a suds pump is necessary, as time is my own and slow cutting rates are not a problem. Best regards Mike


----------



## Lo-Fi (May 27, 2020)

Lube finder are super helpful, they sorted oil for my mill and lathe recently. 

Congrats on a lovely machine!


----------



## Deema (May 27, 2020)

I havent used Lube finder, but they now on the radar for the next time I need some.

I use flood coolant on my Colchester Lathe, it’s probably because I’m a newby to all this, but I found that despite advise form Sandvic etc, that using it extended the life of carbide cutters considerably. However, I’m always concerned about cleaning down the lathe meticulously in case the coolant causes rust. With the mill, I’m concerned that coolant will get under the vice and may cause rust.....is this a justified fear? and if so, apart from using Metalguard and wayoil is there anything else I can do to project the table from it?


----------



## Deema (May 27, 2020)

Hi Mike, a surface grinder...... now there is a machine I would one day like to own. Which one did you get?


----------



## Lo-Fi (May 27, 2020)

Yes, that's a legitimate concern. Good soluble coolant is a good corrosion inhibitor and I've found that splashes evaporate before doing any harm. Areas where coolant wicks into and the water can't evaporate are another matter.... I'm extremely sparing of my use of coolant, and even then only use a mister, not flood, or just brushed on. More often than not, I just use air. It clears chips more effectively than any liquid. My experience has been that clearing chips so they're not recut has more impact on tool life than cooling them, then a few dabs of coolant applied with a brush to the part for finishing cuts seems to do the trick in most cases. The "Dromus B" from lube finder has been excellent for my use.


----------



## finsruskw (May 27, 2020)

Great looking mill!
Looks a lot like my Jet JTM-2
I'd go with a DRO Pro setup and never look back.
I sure do like mine.
Congrats!


----------



## Janderso (May 27, 2020)

Lo-Fi said:


> Yes, that's a legitimate concern. Good soluble coolant is a good corrosion inhibitor and I've found that splashes evaporate before doing any harm. Areas where coolant wicks into and the water can't evaporate are another matter.... I'm extremely sparing of my use of coolant, and even then only use a mister, not flood, or just brushed on. More often than not, I just use air. It clears chips more effectively than any liquid. My experience has been that clearing chips so they're not recut has more impact on tool life than cooling them, then a few dabs of coolant applied with a brush to the part for finishing cuts seems to do the trick in most cases. The "Dromus B" from lube finder has been excellent for my use.


Lo-Fi,
I just used the Kool Mist for the first time. It worked great to lubricate the drill bit and blow away the chips but even though I used a small amount of coolant, I had a mess I'm not use to dealing with.
If I had placed a pipe fitting at the end table trough and directed the coolant into a container, I wouldn't have had it all over the floor and the base of my mill. There are times when it will be nice to use coolant. It came with the mill.


----------



## Lo-Fi (May 27, 2020)

I'm pretty stingy with the mister - mine has adjustable air and coolant feeds - and pop a few rags down either side of the vise to stop it heading all over the table. "Too much can never compare to just enough" as the Chinese proverb says.

There are times when I'd love to be able to go nuts with the flood coolant, but not enough to justify the work setting up, cleaning up and maintaining for my use.


----------



## Janderso (May 27, 2020)

I could have turned down the flow, probably should have. I went through about half a pint of coolant.


----------



## Deema (May 27, 2020)

Lo-Fi said:


> Yes, that's a legitimate concern. Good soluble coolant is a good corrosion inhibitor and I've found that splashes evaporate before doing any harm. Areas where coolant wicks into and the water can't evaporate are another matter.... I'm extremely sparing of my use of coolant, and even then only use a mister, not flood, or just brushed on. More often than not, I just use air. It clears chips more effectively than any liquid. My experience has been that clearing chips so they're not recut has more impact on tool life than cooling them, then a few dabs of coolant applied with a brush to the part for finishing cuts seems to do the trick in most cases. The "Dromus B" from lube finder has been excellent for my use.


appreciate your suggestions, is the air cooling for carbide or for HSS cutters?


----------



## Lo-Fi (May 27, 2020)

Deema said:


> appreciate your suggestions, is the air cooling for carbide or for HSS cutters?



I tend to use air only for carbide. It _really_ doesn't like re-cutting chips, so coolant _can_ be a liability. Air if aimed correctly evacuates chips immediately and I've had good results that way. Carbide doesn't care so much about heat, and I've found that getting the speed and feed right with air to clear the chips takes the heat out with the chips and the tool and work stay fairly cool anyway. 

I do the same with HSS, but tend to use a tiny bit of mist when it feels appropriate. Sometimes I just brush on a bit of straight cutting oil - it depends on the cut, how the chips evacuate and what I'm trying to achieve. On side milling ops, a brush with coolant mix is sometimes all it needs to bring up a good finish, all else being equal. 

At the other end of the scale: slitting saws and suchlike seem to like a good mist of coolant, and would probably be very happy with flood. Tools like that with limited room for chips don't tend to like straight cutting oil as it clags the chips to them, and thank you for the "cleaning" action that the air blast and mist provide. Again, just my limited experience passed on in the hope it helps. 

I've found some really good UK milling tool suppliers if you're interested? Both carbide and HSS. I purchased a little 12mm fine pitch roughing end mill a few weeks back and can honestly say its worth it's weight in gold on the bridgeport! With so much good stuff from the other side of the pond not so easily accessible, I think spreading the word about what we have available in the UK is worthwhile


----------



## Mike_Mac (May 28, 2020)

QUOTE="Deema, post:"
Hi Mike, a surface grinder...... now there is a machine I would one day like to own. Which one did you get?

Hi Deema, attached is the only photo of my Jones and Shipman 540 surface grinder, that I have, the machine came with an extract and all the wheel balancing 'stuff'. I sold the extract as I have no room for it in my workshop. Unfortunately, since buying the Bridgeport and surface grinder, my breathing has deteriorated (COPD) and I have not been able to manage to do anything in the workshop. I have only used the Bridgeport a couple of times and have yet to clean up the grinder and run it for the first time in it's new home. Today, I feel a bit better, if I feel this good tomorrow, I may attempt to venture out. If I do it will be the first time for a couple of months. It has been very depressing after being used to being active with 'my toys' since I retired 15-years ago.


----------



## Deema (May 29, 2020)

Lo-Fi said:


> I tend to use air only for carbide. It _really_ doesn't like re-cutting chips, so coolant _can_ be a liability. Air if aimed correctly evacuates chips immediately and I've had good results that way. Carbide doesn't care so much about heat, and I've found that getting the speed and feed right with air to clear the chips takes the heat out with the chips and the tool and work stay fairly cool anyway.
> 
> .




Thanks, that’s really good to know. I’m going to have to look at the options for a mist cooler. So much to take in!
Any suggestions for UK tooling suppliers would be really appreciated, thank you. I’d rather buy once cry once.....or with tooling keep crying but not that often


----------



## Deema (May 29, 2020)

Hi Mike, I’m so sorry to hear you have COPD, my father has the same condition. He spent years in the timber trade which is probably the route cause. I hope you have more good days than bad days, the better air quality as a by product of CV19 will hopefully be helping.
You look to have some great machines there, Im envious of the grinder you have. Great machine I believe.


----------



## Mike_Mac (May 30, 2020)

Hi Deema, thank you for your kind words. I live in a rural area of North Norfolk so the pollution is not too bad. I am just hoping that I can get back to, at least, doing something in the workshop again. Meanwhile, I am amusing myself with eBay, selling some small stuff, that is easy to post, the only problem is, I keep finding second hand tooling, that I can't resist buying! At least it is keeping me entertained for the time being.


----------

